# Geometrien ZR Race 2012 / ZR Race 29er 2012



## Radon-Bikes (3. November 2011)

Auf  vielfache Nachfrage veröffentlichen wir an dieser Stelle schon mal  vorab die Geometrien des neuen ZR Race 2012 und des neuen ZR Race 29er  2012.


----------



## Max_V (3. November 2011)

Jedoch bekomme ich das bitte vom Skeen auch noch?

Wohin ist den der Beitrag&Foto des 2012 Skeen hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JunkieHoernchen (3. November 2011)

Was sind den die Gründe beim 29er das Oberrohr länger zu machen?


----------



## donprogrammo (3. November 2011)

JunkieHoernchen schrieb:


> Was sind den die Gründe beim 29er das Oberrohr länger zu machen?



Wenn man das nicht macht läuft man gefahr, dass die Fußspitze auf dem Pedal beim Lenken an das Vorderrad stößt.


----------

